# Sunbeam 5 Speed



## Sunbeam 5 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got this bike when a friend of mine was selling their house in 1986
They where going to toss it, so I grabbed it!
As far as I can tell it has 3 speeds on the right side of the hub and a high and low on the left side so is it a 5 or 6 speed?
As you can see on the bike it says 5 speed.
I have never seen anything like it.
I have spent a good hour on the net trying to find info on this old bike but came up with nothing. Can any body tell my what year it might be and an idea as to its worth? I assume it is very rare because I found nothing on the net about it. Am I correct?


----------



## ReVo (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like a Raleigh built bike to me. You can tell from the way the frame is built. I just learned a tad about these not to long ago when I was questing for info on an old hercules. I will add a link on here for a thread I started. Might be of some help to you. There is a link on there to a site that can help identify it via the location of the sn and the sn itself. I know it was for me!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46958

-Ron-


----------



## rhenning (Sep 24, 2013)

That bike would also be considered a lightweight bike and you will get a better resonse in the lightweight part of the forum.  Lightweight/middleweight has nothing to do with what bike weighs but more with tire sizes.  Roger


----------



## Ardenlira (Oct 16, 2013)

Hercules is one of the favorite cycles that I have used till now and mainly it liked its outlook.
----------
immobilier neuf Ile de France


----------

